# Photoshop stuff.



## ridergirl23

Can you make me one?? please


----------



## Sunny06

There are so many styles I don't even know what I want! 

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Banner size (smallish)
Large text: Sunny
Small text: You are my better half
Pictures: 





















Style #: Collage of pictures and some effects (maybe birds and suns)
Background type(for style 4 only): trees? a field?
Round or square corners: square
Colors: blues and greens
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): fantasy


Thanks.


----------



## Sunny06

If these aren't big enough I have better ones.


----------



## xAddictionx

ridergirl23 said:


> Can you make me one?? please


Yes I can, just fill out the form 

Some other info that I didn't put on the form;
the normal banner size is 600x200 (but i'm not sure if there is one for this forum? ) 
& if you could, please use direct links to the photos, that way it doesn't take so long for my slow computer to load the page 

& is there an edit button on here?!


----------



## gogirl46

The signature limit on here is like 140 or 160 by 63. Which kinda ticks me off honestly but I'll survive.

As for the edit button, its right next to the quote button on your own post.

And I'll get a picture eventually =D


----------



## ridergirl23

i like the cobalt one, (sorry i really dont knwo the number) but you can just use your imagination, because i like all your styles and i would love to be serprized...im goign to try to add the pics...haha i hope it works... 

i would like the color pink in it (that is me n rena's color) 
big text: Rena (in fancy writing please)







Thank you


----------



## xAddictionx

gogirl46 said:


> The signature limit on here is like 140 or 160 by 63. Which kinda ticks me off honestly but I'll survive.
> 
> As for the edit button, its right next to the quote button on your own post.
> 
> And I'll get a picture eventually =D


Thank you! &
oh man, that's really small! : (
I don't think I can make a banner that small- you wouldn't be able to see a picture that small- so I think you might just have to survive with a link?


----------



## ridergirl23

i dont mind if its big, i want it for my ipod background  or my computor ipod


----------



## xAddictionx

Sunny06 said:


> There are so many styles I don't even know what I want!
> 
> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Banner size (smallish)
> Large text: Sunny
> Small text: You are my better half
> Pictures:
> 
> Style #: Collage of pictures and some effects (maybe birds and suns)
> Background type(for style 4 only): trees? a field?
> Round or square corners: square
> Colors: blues and greens
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): fantasy
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Okay so I wasn't exactly sure what you wanted, but i kinda just went with it.








~http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/sunny1.png


----------



## xAddictionx

ridergirl23 said:


> i like the cobalt one, (sorry i really dont knwo the number) but you can just use your imagination, because i like all your styles and i would love to be serprized...im goign to try to add the pics...haha i hope it works...
> 
> i would like the color pink in it (that is me n rena's color)
> big text: Rena (in fancy writing please)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


How's this?


----------



## FGRanch

I was wondering if it would be possible to get the shadow off this picture. If you are busy or can't I totally understand. Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## juneau

Banner : Width 550 X Hight 100
Large text: Juneau Alaska
Small text: Love of my life
Pictures:
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/011.jpg
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/008.jpg
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/002.jpg

Style #: 6
Round or square corners: Round
Colors: purple and light blue
Theme: girly
Other: THANKS FOR MAKING IT


----------



## ridergirl23

thanbks you soo much i love it!!!


----------



## Sunny06

xAddictionx said:


> Okay so I wasn't exactly sure what you wanted, but i kinda just went with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/sunny1.png


I absolutely positively LOVE it! Thank you!!


----------



## xAddictionx

Welcome guys  



FehrGroundRanch said:


> I was wondering if it would be possible to get the shadow off this picture. If you are busy or can't I totally understand. Just thought I'd ask.


I tried to get the shadow off, but I'm not having much luck : (
I'm sorry!


----------



## xAddictionx

juneau said:


> Banner : Width 550 X Hight 100
> Large text: Juneau Alaska
> Small text: Love of my life
> Pictures:
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/011.jpg
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/008.jpg
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/002.jpg
> 
> Style #: 6
> Round or square corners: Round
> Colors: purple and light blue
> Theme: girly
> Other: THANKS FOR MAKING IT


How's this?








http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/juneau1.png
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/juneau1.png


----------



## MaloreyAnimal

WOW! These are amazing! ME NEED ME NEED! xD

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: I'd like it the size of the ones you've already done. :] 
Large text: Penny Pony
Small text: You Are A Great Champion
Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): Hm, not sure really what this means, so anything you find fits.
Round or square corners: Square
Colors: Purple 
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): DARK!
Other: Thank you soo much!

Pictures You Can Use -
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l26/AshleyTisdaleFan_2006/Penny Pony/Picture410.jpg
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l26/AshleyTisdaleFan_2006/Penny Pony/Picture009.jpg
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l26/AshleyTisdaleFan_2006/Penny Pony/Picture024.jpg


----------



## jackieebitu

Wow! 
Can you make me onee !! :d
ill put the pictures up :d


----------



## jackieebitu

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: banner size,( possibly like sunny06's one.)
Large text:misty
Small text:iloveyou
Pictures: ill put them at the bottom on this post.
Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): dont mind, anything, not really sure, you can choose  
Round or square corners: sqaure 
Colors: baby blue
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): 
Other: horsey ? is that one lol, if not happy will do  

here are the pictures  
sorry if there too big  ill give you a variety and then you can choose. thank you so much!












































hope these pics are ok to whatever ones you use


----------



## juneau

AHHHHHH I LOVE IT! Can you make me one more for my other horse so i can have both my horses in my signature!!!! PLEASE and thank you



Banner : Width 550 X Hight 100
Large text: Marley & Me
Small text: My sweet boy
Pictures:
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/newbabies036-2.jpg
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/005.jpg
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/newbabies048-1.jpg
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/newbabies060-1.jpg

Style #: 6
Round or square corners: Round
Colors: purple and light blue
Theme: Happy
Other: THANKs again also sorry pics arnt the best cuz i only got him a September so i dont really have that many good pictures


----------



## JustDressageIt

Your work is stunning!! If you have time, can you please make one (or more! I won't complain!) of Denny?

Banner
Large text: Copper & Chrome
Small text: "Denny"
Pictures:
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/DSC_0503.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/DSC_0529.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/DSC_0416.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/sept209208.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/sept209209.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/P1050411.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/P1050442.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/June182009185beefygood.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/ForTA2.jpg
(or I'll just link you to my albums!)
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/?start=0
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny%20Album%202/
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/DennyPhotoshoot/
Style #:
Any, I LOVE the one you did for Cobalt, Cilantro, and Madison Gardens though. 
Background type(for style 4 only):
Round or square corners: Round please 
Colors: You being the artist.. can you choose something that would look good?
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): ^ as above 
Other:

Avatar;
Text(don't make it too much): "Copper & Chrome" or "Denny"
Colors:Same as above
Pictures: (same as above or I'll just link you to my albums!)
Denny pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket
Denny Album 2 pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket
DennyPhotoshoot pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket
Matching the Banner (y/n): Not necessarily. 
Other? 


Thank you SO much in advance!!!


----------



## chelssss(:

Your work is gorgeous! Whenever you have free time, could you please make one of Bayberry?

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else:
Large text: Casanova
Small text: Bayberry
Pictures: http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/ssecret/l_04f6c158d7014be38097108e18e4a8-1.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/ssecret/baybay.jpg
Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): With you being the artist, could you come up with you think is best? 
Round or square corners: Round please.
Colors: 4 (I really like the design of Cilantro's!)
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): I'm not sure, but again, I really like Cilantro's theme.


Thanks so so much!


----------



## xAddictionx

juneau said:


> AHHHHHH I LOVE IT! Can you make me one more for my other horse so i can have both my horses in my signature!!!! PLEASE and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Banner : Width 550 X Hight 100
> Large text: Marley & Me
> Small text: My sweet boy
> Pictures:
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/newbabies036-2.jpg
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/005.jpg
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/newbabies048-1.jpg
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af213/juneau2127/newbabies060-1.jpg
> 
> Style #: 6
> Round or square corners: Round
> Colors: purple and light blue
> Theme: Happy
> Other: THANKs again also sorry pics arnt the best cuz i only got him a September so i dont really have that many good pictures


I'm glad that you like the other one!!
Here you are for your second horse 








http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/marley1.png


----------



## juneau

yay! thank you


----------



## gogirl46

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Banner I guess
Large text: Feature Presentation
Can you add "Frazier" in somewhere? That's his barn name.
Small text: soaring to new heights
Pictures: http://i34.tinypic.com/1z2lmb6.png
Style #: 4 or 6
Background type(for style 4 only): ... Erm, I don't care.
Round or square corners: Round please
Colors: Rainbow =D Not like insane bright rainbow but a muted rainbow
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): Fantasy?
Other:

Avatar;
Text(don't make it too much): gogirl46
Colors: green and purple, and orange if it works.
Pictures: http://i38.tinypic.com/244uwk9.png
Matching the Banner (y/n): no thanks
Other? you only need to include one of the chestnut


----------



## xAddictionx

I will get to the rest of these soooon, I promise


----------



## xAddictionx

JustDressageIt said:


> Your work is stunning!! If you have time, can you please make one (or more! I won't complain!) of Denny?
> 
> Banner
> Large text: Copper & Chrome
> Small text: "Denny"
> Pictures:
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/DSC_0503.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/DSC_0529.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/DSC_0416.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/sept209208.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/sept209209.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/P1050411.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/P1050442.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/June182009185beefygood.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/ForTA2.jpg
> (or I'll just link you to my albums!)
> http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/?start=0
> http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny%20Album%202/
> http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/DennyPhotoshoot/
> Style #:
> Any, I LOVE the one you did for Cobalt, Cilantro, and Madison Gardens though.
> Background type(for style 4 only):
> Round or square corners: Round please
> Colors: You being the artist.. can you choose something that would look good?
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): ^ as above
> Other:
> 
> Avatar;
> Text(don't make it too much): "Copper & Chrome" or "Denny"
> Colors:Same as above
> Pictures: (same as above or I'll just link you to my albums!)
> Denny pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket
> Denny Album 2 pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket
> DennyPhotoshoot pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket
> Matching the Banner (y/n): Not necessarily.
> Other?
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much in advance!!!


I just want to say that I loveee Denny!! He is gorgeous 
& here you go!








http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/denny1.png









http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/denny1-1.png









http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/denny2.png









http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/denny3.png


----------



## xAddictionx

chelssss(: said:


> Your work is gorgeous! Whenever you have free time, could you please make one of Bayberry?
> 
> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else:
> Large text: Casanova
> Small text: Bayberry
> Pictures: http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/ssecret/l_04f6c158d7014be38097108e18e4a8-1.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/ssecret/baybay.jpg
> Style #: 4
> Background type(for style 4 only): With you being the artist, could you come up with you think is best?
> Round or square corners: Round please.
> Colors: 4 (I really like the design of Cilantro's!)
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): I'm not sure, but again, I really like Cilantro's theme.
> 
> 
> Thanks so so much!


Here you are;








http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/casanova1.png


----------



## JustDressageIt

xAddictionx said:


> I just want to say that I loveee Denny!! He is gorgeous
> & here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/denny1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/denny1-1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/denny2.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/denny3.png


 







LOVE them!! Thank you!!!


----------



## xAddictionx

gogirl46 said:


> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Banner I guess
> Large text: Feature Presentation
> Can you add "Frazier" in somewhere? That's his barn name.
> Small text: soaring to new heights
> Pictures: http://i34.tinypic.com/1z2lmb6.png
> Style #: 4 or 6
> Background type(for style 4 only): ... Erm, I don't care.
> Round or square corners: Round please
> Colors: Rainbow =D Not like insane bright rainbow but a muted rainbow
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): Fantasy?
> Other:
> 
> Avatar;
> Text(don't make it too much): gogirl46
> Colors: green and purple, and orange if it works.
> Pictures: http://i38.tinypic.com/244uwk9.png
> Matching the Banner (y/n): no thanks
> Other? you only need to include one of the chestnut


Here you go;








http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/frazier1.png









http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/gogirl1.png


----------



## gogirl46

... I'm speecheless...

I love them thanks <3


----------



## xAddictionx

Aww I'm glad you like them


----------



## chelssss(:

xAddictionx said:


> Here you are;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/casanova1.png


 

Thanks so much! I love it.


----------



## wordstoasong

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: banner
Large text: Murphy's Romance
Small text: you belong to me
Pictures:
one
two
three
Style #: Any, I love them all! Too hard to pick one!
Background type(for style 4 only):
Round or square corners: hm, what you decide
Colors: hm, his barn colors are blue (orange, purple, green lol)
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): happy
Other: surpise me!


----------



## jackieebitu

hey ,ermm i asked before, just dressage it and chels ?


----------



## RoCru

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Banner & Desktop please...
Large text:Sundance
Small text: A Country Girl's Dream
Pictures: Posting below...
Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): Something country-ish...
Round or square corners: Either is fine.
Colors: Shades of green.
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): Something happy, not too girly...
Other:






































Thanks so much, can't wait!!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Okay so I have 2 horses as long as you don't mind doing them both. I put Scouts in the blue color and Halo's in the pink. Haha, and of course I won't mind if you wanted to play around and do more, but I know you must be really busy at the moment with them.

*Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else:* Pretty much the sizes you have been doing please.
*Large text:* Scout*/*Halo
*Small text:* A horse is poetry in motion*/*The horse is God's gift to mankind 
*Pictures:*
*Scout Pictures (Just pick which ever ones you like)*
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/182.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/132.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/114-1.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/033.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/015.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/018-4.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/022-3.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/017-2.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/049.jpg
*Halo Pictures (Just pick which ever ones you like)*
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/178.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/176.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/156.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/152.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/150.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/115.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/103.jpg
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/091.jpg
*Style #:* I like styles 3 & 4 for either horse
*Background type(for style 4 only):* Whatever you think looks good.
*Round or square corners:* Either, just whatever you like!
*Colors:* Blue & Green*/*Pink & Lavender
*Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc):* Happy*/*Angelic
Other:

*Avatar:*
*Text(don't make it too much):* Scout*/*Halo
*Colors:* Blue & Green*/*Pink & Purple
*Pictures:*
*Scout*
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/156.jpg
*Halo*
http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/186.jpg
*Matching t**he Banner (y/n):* Nah*/*Nah
*Other?* 

"I really do want to say that everything I have seen you do so far is so magnificent!! I truly and truly do look forward to seeing what you come up with for me. Thanks so so very much in advance!!


----------



## xAddictionx

MaloreyAnimal said:


> WOW! These are amazing! ME NEED ME NEED! xD
> 
> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: I'd like it the size of the ones you've already done. :]
> Large text: Penny Pony
> Small text: You Are A Great Champion
> Style #: 4
> Background type(for style 4 only): Hm, not sure really what this means, so anything you find fits.
> Round or square corners: Square
> Colors: Purple
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): DARK!
> Other: Thank you soo much!
> 
> Pictures You Can Use -
> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l26/AshleyTisdaleFan_2006/Penny Pony/Picture410.jpg
> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l26/AshleyTisdaleFan_2006/Penny Pony/Picture009.jpg
> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l26/AshleyTisdaleFan_2006/Penny Pony/Picture024.jpg


Hey, I'm so sorry I skipped you! I had a blond moment I think and just went to the third page instead of checking the second page!
&I wasn't really sure if you wanted a bigger banner or a smaller one, so I made you a bigger one- if you would like a smaller one please just let me know!








http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/pennypony1.png


----------



## xAddictionx

jackieebitu said:


> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: banner size,( possibly like sunny06's one.)
> Large text:misty
> Small text:iloveyou
> Pictures: ill put them at the bottom on this post.
> Style #: 4
> Background type(for style 4 only): dont mind, anything, not really sure, you can choose
> Round or square corners: sqaure
> Colors: baby blue
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc):
> Other: horsey ? is that one lol, if not happy will do
> 
> here are the pictures
> sorry if there too big  ill give you a variety and then you can choose. thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope these pics are ok to whatever ones you use


hey, I'm so sorry I skipped you!! D:
I'm glad you said something haha










http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/misty1.png


----------



## xAddictionx

Oh and I noticed I made a mistake on the form! 
Where it says Background(for style 4 only): 
It should say for style three 
I changed the styles around and I forgot to change that, and I can't edit the form!

&please *post direct links to the images, do NOT post pictures!!!*


----------



## xAddictionx

wordstoasong said:


> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: banner
> Large text: Murphy's Romance
> Small text: you belong to me
> Pictures:
> one
> two
> three
> Style #: Any, I love them all! Too hard to pick one!
> Background type(for style 4 only):
> Round or square corners: hm, what you decide
> Colors: hm, his barn colors are blue (orange, purple, green lol)
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): happy
> Other: surpise me!











http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/murphy1.png


----------



## MaloreyAnimal

Hehe, it's no problem! The size is just fine!  Thank you so much! Penny Pony looks so smexii. Ahaha.


----------



## LeahKathleen

Oh my gosh I want. O.O You are super good at these!

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: I'd love a desktop background (1024 X 600) Yes I know my screen is weirdly shaped. Lol. If you have time, I'd love a banner too, but I'd if I can only have one, I'd prefer the desktop. :]

Large text: Daisy N Duke

Small text: My pretty girl.

Pictures: http://lh5.ggpht.com/_tZuaDPDR2kI/SslhFos1HZI/AAAAAAAAALs/fEBkxJoHRAc/s640/Horses 7-4-09 008.jpg

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_tZuaDPDR2kI/SvHoG9r_oRI/AAAAAAAAAX4/B32YBOuagu8/s720/me and daisy.jpg

Style #: Any. :]

Background type(for style 4 only): Whatever looks best. :]

Round or square corners: Square. 

Colors: All shades of pink/white/black.
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): Classy, but girly? If that makes sense.

Other: Be creative and thank you!

Avatar:

Text(don't make it too much): Leah and Daisy

Colors: Pink/white/ black.

Pictures: 

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_tZuaDPDR2kI/SvHoG9r_oRI/AAAAAAAAAX4/B32YBOuagu8/s720/me and daisy.jpg

Matching the Banner (y/n): If it looks good, sure. :]

Other? Have fun and thank you!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal

I don't mean to burden, but I'd love one of the Drafts if you wouldn't doing one sometime. :3

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Same size as my Penny Pony one. Also, I'd like them on the same one. ;]
Large text: Fredrick and Grettal
Small text: Livin' Large
Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): Whatever.
Round or square corners: Square
Colors: Whatever you think fits, I can't really think of color for them, haha.
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): Dark or Gloomy 
Other: THANK YOU!

Pictures - 

Grettal
http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/MaloreyAnimal/Penny%20Pony%20and%20friends/Picture003.jpg
http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/MaloreyAnimal/Penny Pony and friends/Picture245.jpg

Fredrick 
http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/MaloreyAnimal/Penny Pony and friends/Picture422.jpg
http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/MaloreyAnimal/Penny Pony and friends/Picture233.jpg

Both 
http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/MaloreyAnimal/Penny Pony and friends/Picture236.jpg
http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/MaloreyAnimal/Penny Pony and friends/Picture237.jpg


----------



## wordstoasong

xAddictionx said:


> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/murphy1.png


 
wow!!! thanks alot!!!


----------



## TwisterRush

Oh Yay ! i hope you can make me one <3 

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Banner
Large text: Indigo
Small text: (just suprise me)
Pictures: Tatianna Brooke Ripcik's Photos - Indigo | Facebook
Style #: (suprise me)
Background type(for style 4 only):
Round or square corners: Square
Colors: (surpise)
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): Dark,Happy,Gloomy LOL im so confusing.. just surpise me  
Other:


----------



## xAddictionx

RoCru said:


> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Banner & Desktop please...
> Large text:Sundance
> Small text: A Country Girl's Dream
> Pictures: Posting below...
> Style #: 4
> Background type(for style 4 only): Something country-ish...
> Round or square corners: Either is fine.
> Colors: Shades of green.
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): Something happy, not too girly...
> Other:
> thanks so much, can't wait!!!


Here you go;








http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/sundance2.png

& desktop;

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/sundance1.png


----------



## jackieebitu

xAddictionx said:


> hey, I'm so sorry I skipped you!! D:
> I'm glad you said something haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/misty1.png


 
thats okay lool
and THANKYOU!!
i love it !! 
do you make like destop background if you get whatt i mean, to go on my lappy background? x


----------



## xAddictionx

APHA MOMMA said:


> Okay so I have 2 horses as long as you don't mind doing them both. I put Scouts in the blue color and Halo's in the pink. Haha, and of course I won't mind if you wanted to play around and do more, but I know you must be really busy at the moment with them.
> 
> *Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else:* Pretty much the sizes you have been doing please.
> *Large text:* Scout*/*Halo
> *Small text:* A horse is poetry in motion*/*The horse is God's gift to mankind
> *Pictures:*
> *Scout Pictures (Just pick which ever ones you like)*
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/182.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/132.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/114-1.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/033.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/015.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/018-4.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/022-3.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/017-2.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/049.jpg
> *Halo Pictures (Just pick which ever ones you like)*
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/178.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/176.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/156.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/152.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/150.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/115.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/103.jpg
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/091.jpg
> *Style #:* I like styles 3 & 4 for either horse
> *Background type(for style 4 only):* Whatever you think looks good.
> *Round or square corners:* Either, just whatever you like!
> *Colors:* Blue & Green*/*Pink & Lavender
> *Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc):* Happy*/*Angelic
> Other:
> 
> *Avatar:*
> *Text(don't make it too much):* Scout*/*Halo
> *Colors:* Blue & Green*/*Pink & Purple
> *Pictures:*
> *Scout*
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Scout/156.jpg
> *Halo*
> http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo224/laura_mccaw07/Halo/186.jpg
> *Matching t**he Banner (y/n):* Nah*/*Nah
> *Other?*
> 
> "I really do want to say that everything I have seen you do so far is so magnificent!! I truly and truly do look forward to seeing what you come up with for me. Thanks so so very much in advance!!


Here you go;








http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/halo2.png









http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/scout2.png









http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/halo1.png









http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/scoutnhalo.png









http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/scout1.png


----------



## xAddictionx

jackieebitu said:


> thats okay lool
> and THANKYOU!!
> i love it !!
> do you make like destop background if you get whatt i mean, to go on my lappy background? x


Yes I can  
Just request again, that way I don't forget haha
:lol:


----------



## xAddictionx

LeahKathleen said:


> Oh my gosh I want. O.O You are super good at these!
> 
> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: I'd love a desktop background (1024 X 600) Yes I know my screen is weirdly shaped. Lol. If you have time, I'd love a banner too, but I'd if I can only have one, I'd prefer the desktop. :]
> 
> Large text: Daisy N Duke
> 
> Small text: My pretty girl.
> 
> Pictures: http://lh5.ggpht.com/_tZuaDPDR2kI/SslhFos1HZI/AAAAAAAAALs/fEBkxJoHRAc/s640/Horses 7-4-09 008.jpg
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_tZuaDPDR2kI/SvHoG9r_oRI/AAAAAAAAAX4/B32YBOuagu8/s720/me and daisy.jpg
> 
> Style #: Any. :]
> 
> Background type(for style 4 only): Whatever looks best. :]
> 
> Round or square corners: Square.
> 
> Colors: All shades of pink/white/black.
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): Classy, but girly? If that makes sense.
> 
> Other: Be creative and thank you!
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> Text(don't make it too much): Leah and Daisy
> 
> Colors: Pink/white/ black.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_tZuaDPDR2kI/SvHoG9r_oRI/AAAAAAAAAX4/B32YBOuagu8/s720/me and daisy.jpg
> 
> Matching the Banner (y/n): If it looks good, sure. :]
> 
> Other? Have fun and thank you!


Here you go;
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/daisynduke1.png









http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/daisynduke2.png









http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/leah1.png


----------



## LeahKathleen

Thank you so much! Looks perfect! :]


----------



## xAddictionx

MaloreyAnimal said:


> I don't mean to burden, but I'd love one of the Drafts if you wouldn't doing one sometime. :3
> 
> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Same size as my Penny Pony one. Also, I'd like them on the same one. ;]
> Large text: Fredrick and Grettal
> Small text: Livin' Large
> Style #: 4
> Background type(for style 4 only): Whatever.
> Round or square corners: Square
> Colors: Whatever you think fits, I can't really think of color for them, haha.
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): Dark or Gloomy
> Other: THANK YOU!
> 
> Pictures -
> 
> Grettal
> http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/MaloreyAnimal/Penny Pony and friends/Picture003.jpg
> http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/MaloreyAnimal/Penny Pony and friends/Picture245.jpg
> 
> Fredrick
> http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/MaloreyAnimal/Penny Pony and friends/Picture422.jpg
> http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/MaloreyAnimal/Penny Pony and friends/Picture233.jpg
> 
> Both
> http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/MaloreyAnimal/Penny Pony and friends/Picture236.jpg
> http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss294/MaloreyAnimal/Penny Pony and friends/Picture237.jpg











http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/fredrickandgrettal.png


----------



## xAddictionx

TwisterRush said:


> Oh Yay ! i hope you can make me one <3
> 
> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Banner
> Large text: Indigo
> Small text: (just suprise me)
> Pictures: Tatianna Brooke Ripcik's Photos - Indigo | Facebook
> Style #: (suprise me)
> Background type(for style 4 only):
> Round or square corners: Square
> Colors: (surpise)
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): Dark,Happy,Gloomy LOL im so confusing.. just surpise me
> Other:











http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/indigo1.png


----------



## TwisterRush

^ Thank you ! i love it <3


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Oh my gosh, thank you so so much!! I LOVE them all!!!!  I just Love your work!!!


----------



## xAddictionx

Glad you guys like them


----------



## MaloreyAnimal

Eeeee! The Fredrick and Grettal one is awesome! Thank you!


----------



## jackieebitu

xAddictionx said:


> Yes I can
> Just request again, that way I don't forget haha
> :lol:


 
awesomee,  right.

Banner/desktop(what size?) destopy one like iasked you 
Large text: midnight sun
Small text: iluu<3 
Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): anything will do  
Round or square corners: Square
Colors: i dont mind , anythin that looks nice  
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): horsey 
Other: Could you put love hearts on it ?
Heree are the picturess  
im thikng becaue i want a destop one, yu wont Need Alot of pics.... so here are somee..



































IF U NEED ANY MRE , LET ME KNOW, THANKS


----------



## jadeewood

Banner/desktop(what size?) desktop size please.
Large Text: Jade Wood & A Missing Colour
Small text : iloveyouu.
Style: 4
background type(for style 4 only) ermm i dont mine, any thing will do.
round or square corners: square corners please
colours: ermm, i dont mind. you choose. Your edits are great 
Theme: happy, horsey
Other: hearts or a star or something, i dont mind, something nice.


























































sorry for the amount i posted and the size of them, got a bit carryed away, thanks im so excited


----------



## TopManureFork

*nice Work*

These are really cool pictures. What program do you use?


----------



## xAddictionx

^Thank you!
I use photoshop elements 7, I think? lol 

Can you guys please post picture *links* and not images, I've only asked about three times now. :/
If you post images, I won't do yours from now on- I'll just skip over you.


----------



## Bubbles101

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Banner/desktop(what size?) desktop size please.
Large Text: Roanie
Small text : live to ride, ride to live
Style: merged/collage type
round or square corners: square corners please
colours: I like warm colors, but if you think contrasting would look better, greens/blues/purples
Theme: fantasy/dream
Other: if the picture of him grazing could go in the middle, that would be great

Thank you SO much, I really owe you.


----------



## jackieebitu

xAddictionx said:


> ^Thank you!
> I use photoshop elements 7, I think? lol
> 
> Can you guys please post picture *links* and not images, I've only asked about three times now. :/
> If you post images, I won't do yours from now on- I'll just skip over you.


 
im sorrrrry , can you please do mine as i dont have photobucket or anything like that


----------



## LeahKathleen

*Please respect the artist's requests - she's doing this on her own time, made to order, for free - the least you can do it abide by her rules.*



jackieebitu said:


> im sorrrrry , can you please do mine as i dont have photobucket or anything like that


How did you put the pictures up then? You didn't attach them, they are just part of the post, which means you must have links for them.

You can also host photos on Horse Forum guys - they have albums for us. If you don't know how, ask. 

ETA: I right clicked your photos and they all have photobucket links - meaning you do have a photobucket account, you just didn't read. Why don't you repost your request with links so that Addiction can make your picture? [right click your photo and go to "copy image location" - you'll get a link that looks like this:http://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr114/jadecoralwood/apache/myphoneeeee041.jpg


----------



## jackieebitu

LeahKathleen said:


> *Please respect the artist's requests - she's doing this on her own time, made to order, for free - the least you can do it abide by her rules.*
> 
> 
> 
> How did you put the pictures up then? You didn't attach them, they are just part of the post, which means you must have links for them.
> 
> i used tiny pic which is just an uploading thing for pictures to get codes.


----------



## LeahKathleen

Tinypic is the same as photobucket. Just copy and paste the links.


----------



## xAddictionx

jackieebitu said:


> im sorrrrry , can you please do mine as i dont have photobucket or anything like that


Yeah I'll still do yours and jadeewood's, but I was just stating that I don't want any more images put on the page, so after you two I'll only do them if you abide by the rules


----------



## jackieebitu

xAddictionx said:


> Yeah I'll still do yours and jadeewood's, but I was just stating that I don't want any more images put on the page, so after you two I'll only do them if you abide by the rules


 
aww thankyouso much  x


----------



## xAddictionx

hey guys, sorry I've been taking so long- I've been really busy!
I will try and get to these asap!


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer

I would love one!

Heres my info:

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else:* Banner, any size*
Large text: *Cooper*
Small text: *Every cowgirls dream*
Pictures:
























Style #:

Background type(for style 4 only): *Indoor arena?*
Round or square corners:* Square*
Colors: *Pink/Green*
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): *Happy*
Other:


----------



## jackieebitu

ok , no problmm x


----------



## Iluvjunior

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: dosent matter im going to put it in a link
Large text: Junior
Small text: you bring out the best in me
Pictures:
Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): keep background same
Round or square corners: square i guess
Colors: dosent matter what you think looks good
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): happyish
Other:


----------



## Bubbles101

Kansasbarrelracer and Iluvjunior

the OP said no pictures, post links.


----------



## Iluvjunior

Oh right sorry I'll fix it


----------



## Iluvjunior

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: dosent matter im going to put it in a link
Large text: Junior
Small text: you bring out the best in me
pictures: Image - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos
Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): keep background same
Round or square corners: square i guess
Colors: dosent matter what you think looks good
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): happyish
Other:

Note: for some reason tinypic comes up in german for me


----------



## jadeewood

xAddictionx said:


> Yeah I'll still do yours and jadeewood's, but I was just stating that I don't want any more images put on the page, so after you two I'll only do them if you abide by the rules


 


aww thank you, and im sorry i didnt realise. im so clumsy and i dont really take in a lot of things i read, its just comes out the other ear lol.

so looking forward to seeing it


----------



## wordstoasong

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: banner
Large text: My Sweet Charity
Small text: riding free in a field of dreams 
galloping clouds like i've never seen
Pictures:
one
two
three
four
five
Style #: surpirse me
Background type(for style 4 only):
Round or square corners: anything
Colors: pinks purples
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): girly/sweet
Other: surpirse me =]


----------



## xAddictionx

jackieebitu said:


> awesomee,  right.
> 
> Banner/desktop(what size?) destopy one like iasked you
> Large text: midnight sun
> Small text: iluu<3
> Style #: 4
> Background type(for style 4 only): anything will do
> Round or square corners: Square
> Colors: i dont mind , anythin that looks nice
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): horsey
> Other: Could you put love hearts on it ?
> Heree are the picturess
> im thikng becaue i want a destop one, yu wont Need Alot of pics.... so here are somee..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF U NEED ANY MRE , LET ME KNOW, THANKS


http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/midnightsun1.png
there you go


----------



## xAddictionx

jadeewood said:


> Banner/desktop(what size?) desktop size please.
> Large Text: Jade Wood & A Missing Colour
> Small text : iloveyouu.
> Style: 4
> background type(for style 4 only) ermm i dont mine, any thing will do.
> round or square corners: square corners please
> colours: ermm, i dont mind. you choose. Your edits are great
> Theme: happy, horsey
> Other: hearts or a star or something, i dont mind, something nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the amount i posted and the size of them, got a bit carryed away, thanks im so excited


here you go;
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/missingcolour1.png


----------



## xAddictionx

wordstoasong said:


> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: banner
> Large text: My Sweet Charity
> Small text: riding free in a field of dreams
> galloping clouds like i've never seen
> Pictures:
> one
> two
> three
> four
> five
> Style #: surpirse me
> Background type(for style 4 only):
> Round or square corners: anything
> Colors: pinks purples
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): girly/sweet
> Other: surpirse me =]











http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/charity1.png


----------



## Twilight Arabians

i would love one if your still doing them!!!

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: I'm not sure what size my desktop is... i think its like 1000x800, banner like 600x200
Large text: Blackwolfs Onyx
Small text: Flying without wings
Pictures:
Style #: Style 4(merged)
Background type(for style 4 only): any! i'm not picky!
Round or square corners: square
Colors: light blue, light green
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): fantasy


Avatar;
Text(don't make it too much): Onyx
Colors: green and blue
Pictures:
Matching the Banner (y/n): yes

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/6102009237-1.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/6102009264-1.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/6102009265-1.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/72620091338.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/6272009122.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/6102009212.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/Picture337.jpg
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/Onyx/72620091274.jpg


----------



## xAddictionx

Bubbles101 said:


> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
> 
> Banner/desktop(what size?) desktop size please.
> Large Text: Roanie
> Small text : live to ride, ride to live
> Style: merged/collage type
> round or square corners: square corners please
> colours: I like warm colors, but if you think contrasting would look better, greens/blues/purples
> Theme: fantasy/dream
> Other: if the picture of him grazing could go in the middle, that would be great
> 
> Thank you SO much, I really owe you.



Here you go, I think I might have skipped over you for a bit there, I just didn't see the request!!
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/roanie1.png

& I did another one, putting the grazing picture in the middle;
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/roanie2.png


----------



## xAddictionx

Twilight Arabians- would you like both a desktop & a banner?
I wasn't sure so I just wanted to ask


----------



## jackieebitu

addiction :
thank uu so so so much i(LLLLLLLL)IT!
xx
i wishh i could do that


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Desktop
Large text: Sir Success "Chinga"
Small text: Lost And Inscure You Found Me **also could you put in small somewhere owned by Maddie Rose**
Pictures: Use as many as you can please!
Login | Facebook
Login | Facebook
Login | Facebook
Login | Facebook -- I'd love that picture in there
Login | Facebook
Login | Facebook -- Really like this one in there as well



Style #: Style 4 Merged.
Background type(for style 4 only): I really like the "Like a dimond in the rough one"
Round or square corners: Square
Colors: Greens, Reds, Purples.
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): Fantasy
Other: Something sweet that really shows our bond, you could possibly play with the pictures a bit if you felt like it.

Avatar;
Text(don't make it too much): Sir Success
Colors: Greens, Reds, Purples
Pictures: Any from above
Matching the Banner (y/n):no
Other? Just something pretty please


----------



## IheartPheobe

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else:
Large text: Zucchini
Small text: Unstoppable. 
Pictures:








#: Three
Background type(for style 4 only):
Round or square corners: Squared
Colors: Pink, purple, blue
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): not really sure.. what ever looks good. just go with whatever you want to do 
Other:


----------



## IheartPheobe

hope it works this time..


----------



## ridingismylife2

****...I just lost everything I wrote. 

Anywhoo...
*Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: *Banner
* Large text:
Small text:* My Life <3*
Pictures: *http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2465/3963850842_849d0a05db_o.jpg <--- My fave pic
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2433/3808007518_73c7f9f01d.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3215/3611701511_33ba9a0f0d_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3654/3596415398_3d439b0da0_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3369/3451926417_de098ef03e_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3586/3452655894_1d024eb2e2.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3626/3452655694_8399e2826c_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3402/3451841495_3389cf92ac_o.jpg

( I know the pics suck. Most are screenshots from videos)

* Style #: *4*
Round or square corners: *Square*
Colors: *Whatever looks best
* Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): *Happy*

Avatar;
Text(don't make it too much): *Love*
Colors: *Whatever looks best*
Pictures: 
*http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2465/3963850842_849d0a05db_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2433/3808007518_73c7f9f01d.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3654/3596415398_3d439b0da0_o.jpg
*Matching the Banner (y/n): *yes*
Other?* 

Thanks


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Desktop
> Large text: Sir Success "Chinga"
> Small text: Lost And Inscure You Found Me **also could you put in small somewhere owned by Maddie Rose**
> Pictures: Use as many as you can please!
> Login | Facebook
> Login | Facebook
> Login | Facebook
> Login | Facebook -- I'd love that picture in there
> Login | Facebook
> Login | Facebook -- Really like this one in there as well
> 
> 
> 
> Style #: Style 4 Merged.
> Background type(for style 4 only): I really like the "Like a dimond in the rough one"
> Round or square corners: Square
> Colors: Greens, Reds, Purples.
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): Fantasy
> Other: Something sweet that really shows our bond, you could possibly play with the pictures a bit if you felt like it.
> 
> Avatar;
> Text(don't make it too much): Sir Success
> Colors: Greens, Reds, Purples
> Pictures: Any from above
> Matching the Banner (y/n):no
> Other? Just something pretty please


Here are my images again, because you have to log in on face book to see them. I'd really like as many as you can put in there.

Imageshack - dadu
Imageshack - daddadd
Imageshack - dasddadffsa
Imageshack - ddadd
Imageshack - ddaddsadd
Imageshack - 72137187


----------



## gogirl46

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else:
Large text: gogirl46
Small text: "forever young in the saddle" or "ten years and going strong"
Pictures: http://i34.tinypic.com/jf9rv5.png
Style #: Style 3 and tyle 6 (cut out and shaped)
Background type(for style 4 only): just something simple
Round or square corners: Round please
Colors: muted rainbow
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): celebratory
Other: Since I already recieved one from you, you don't have to worry about me right away

Avatar;
Text(don't make it too much): gogirl46
Colors: rainbow
Pictures: http://i34.tinypic.com/jf9rv5.png
Matching the Banner (y/n): yes
Other? The avatar could just be a section of the banner. I don't mind.

Thank you.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

xAddictionx said:


> Twilight Arabians- would you like both a desktop & a banner?
> I wasn't sure so I just wanted to ask


just a desktop would be great!! thanks!!


----------



## Smarby

I would loooove one of your masterpieces please!

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Signature/banner 600 x 200
Large text: Dougal
Small text: My pocketful of sunshine
Pictures: Use which ever ones you want.
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/BoogieDoogie005.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/OctoberCamp004.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/lesson019.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/OctoberCamp086.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/OctoberCamp021.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/show250.jpg
 Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): Blimey, uhm. I don't mind. Whatever flaots your boat.
Round or square corners: Square please.
Colours: His colour is deep purple, but it's compeltely up to you. Whatever looks good.
Theme: Happy. 
Other: 

Thank you very much!!


----------



## ridingismylife2

ridingismylife2 said:


> ****...I just lost everything I wrote.
> 
> Anywhoo...
> *Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: *Banner
> * Large text:
> Small text:* My Life <3*
> Pictures: *http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2465/3963850842_849d0a05db_o.jpg <--- My fave pic
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2433/3808007518_73c7f9f01d.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3215/3611701511_33ba9a0f0d_o.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3654/3596415398_3d439b0da0_o.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3369/3451926417_de098ef03e_o.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3586/3452655894_1d024eb2e2.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3626/3452655694_8399e2826c_o.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3402/3451841495_3389cf92ac_o.jpg
> 
> ( I know the pics suck. Most are screenshots from videos)
> 
> * Style #: *4*
> Round or square corners: *Square*
> Colors: *Whatever looks best
> * Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): *Happy*
> 
> Avatar;
> Text(don't make it too much): *Love*
> Colors: *Whatever looks best*
> Pictures:
> *http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2465/3963850842_849d0a05db_o.jpg
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2433/3808007518_73c7f9f01d.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3654/3596415398_3d439b0da0_o.jpg
> *Matching the Banner (y/n): *yes*
> Other?*
> 
> Thanks


Here's a new pic:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2790/4128929302_1e96bea2d9.jpg


----------



## xAddictionx

Hey guys, thanks for all the nice compliments on my work 

For right now, please hold off on the requests until I get caught up with everyone's stuff- I have a long weekend/ break so I should be able to catch up


----------



## Gidji

Love the work. I'll lay off my request to you catch up.
One day I'm gonna teach myself how to use PhotoShop LOL.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

great work! Can't wait to see mine!


----------



## Klassic Superstar

Okay I just have to say 1st I LOVE UR WAORK ITS TRULY AMAZING! I wish i could do this artwork! SO I want to do three sets, for Xmas presents I will then save em and get tem printed witha nice frame. One is for my best friend, we rescued her horse together  The second is for my trainer, she has done so much for me and my friend! The third is of my mare Klassy.

So here are the pictures for My friend, her name is Karen and her horses name is Fly Away Zephyr here are a couple of my favorite pics of these guys! COlors for them would be great f there were green and blue maybe somthing with clouds? 
This one is Karen and Fly Away Zephyr

_Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: banner size,( possibly like sunny06's one.)
Large text: Fly Away Zephyr
Small text:
Pictures: Gatherd with each group_
_Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): dont mind, anything, not really sure, you can choose :grin: 
Round or square corners: sqaure 
Colors: Blue and Green_
_Theme happy sparkly 
Other: ?_

<a href="ZGalloping09.jpg picture by sunnylittlejumper - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/sunnylittlejumper/ZGalloping09.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="Zsummer209.jpg picture by sunnylittlejumper - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/sunnylittlejumper/Zsummer209.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="HugsforZ09.jpg picture by sunnylittlejumper - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/sunnylittlejumper/HugsforZ09.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Id like them all Banner sized 

Here are the Pictures for Jen (the trainer)
Her horses names are Aida and Antano, Antanto is the dark bay and the Grey mare is Aida Colors Dark purple and maybe gold?

_Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: banner size,( possibly like sunny06's one.)
Large text:Adia & Antano
Small text:
Pictures: Gatherd with each group_
_Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): dont mind, anything, not really sure, you can choose :grin: 
Round or square corners: sqaure 
Colors: Purple and Gold_
_Theme Happy_
_Other: ?_

<a href="Antano09.jpg picture by sunnylittlejumper - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/sunnylittlejumper/Antano09.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="Aida1.jpg picture by sunnylittlejumper - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/sunnylittlejumper/Aida1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="Adia6.jpg picture by sunnylittlejumper - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/sunnylittlejumper/Adia6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Okay and here are the pictures of Klassic Superstar and I
Colors are Red and Blue 

_Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: banner size,( possibly like sunny06's one.)
Large text:Klassic Superstar
Small text:
Pictures: Gatherd with each group_
_Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): dont mind, anything, not really sure, you can choose :grin: 
Round or square corners: sqaure 
Colors: Blue and red_
_Theme happy sparkly 
Other: ?_


<a href="samklassynov272009.jpg picture by sunnylittlejumper - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/sunnylittlejumper/samklassynov272009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="KlassyJuly09.jpg picture by sunnylittlejumper - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/sunnylittlejumper/KlassyJuly09.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="klassyheadhsotsummer09.jpg picture by sunnylittlejumper - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/sunnylittlejumper/klassyheadhsotsummer09.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Thanks again!


----------



## LoveStory10

Font: Anything cool
Words: Perfect Royalty. With her name, Royal
Backround: Anything
Borders or colour: Blue and white
Size, Either desktop or banner


----------



## yeahhIridetbs

can u make me one?

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: medium size ish
Large text: Fleur De Lys
Small text: She gives you the feeling of escape. She gives you the confidence. She never lets you down. Shes my horse and I love her.
Pictures: *shown below*
Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): a field? a riding ring?
Round or square corners: round
Colors: pinks and blues 
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): happy


----------



## xAddictionx

^I've stated on the previous page that I am overbusy and have no time.. I asked for no more requests until I can finish the rest of the ones i have up.. and I stated that if you posted images in your request I wouldn't do yours.


----------



## yeahhIridetbs

Okay sorry I didn't read all 11 pages...


----------



## starlinestables

You should charge for these! Let me know if you want to make some extra $$$ I would like a banner done for my blog and perhaps a few images for my website. If you have the time let me know your price and I will pay you via paypal.


----------



## JumpingJellyBean

i would love one! just let me know when you have time =)


----------



## xAddictionx

Twilight Arabians said:


> i would love one if your still doing them!!!
> 
> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: I'm not sure what size my desktop is... i think its like 1000x800, banner like 600x200
> Large text: Blackwolfs Onyx
> Small text: Flying without wings
> Pictures:
> Style #: Style 4(merged)
> Background type(for style 4 only): any! i'm not picky!
> Round or square corners: square
> Colors: light blue, light green
> Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): fantasy
> 
> 
> Avatar;
> Text(don't make it too much): Onyx
> Colors: green and blue
> Pictures:
> Matching the Banner (y/n): yes
> 
> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/6102009237-1.jpg
> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/6102009264-1.jpg
> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/6102009265-1.jpg
> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/72620091338.jpg
> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/6272009122.jpg
> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/6102009212.jpg
> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/Picture337.jpg
> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i110/twilightarabians/Onyx/72620091274.jpg


It has been forever, and I'm really sorry this took so long..
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/onyx1-1.png
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/onyx3.png
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/onyx2.png


----------



## xAddictionx

starlinestables said:


> You should charge for these! Let me know if you want to make some extra $$$ I would like a banner done for my blog and perhaps a few images for my website. If you have the time let me know your price and I will pay you via paypal.


haha I never thought I could make any money off of any of these


----------



## Pro

Could you make me one please?

You can do whatever you like with it though I prefer style 4. It would be great if you could include both my Appaloosa Pro and bay Filly Spring. I would like to use it as my signature. You can pick the pictures.


----------



## Pro

Oh sorry.... I just read the last page.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

I love mine!!! Thank you!!


----------



## xAddictionx

^You're welcome


----------



## xAddictionx

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Here are my images again, because you have to log in on face book to see them. I'd really like as many as you can put in there.
> 
> Imageshack - dadu
> Imageshack - daddadd
> Imageshack - dasddadffsa
> Imageshack - ddadd
> Imageshack - ddaddsadd
> Imageshack - 72137187


Hey, here's yours! 
Sorry it took so long!
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/chinga1.png
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/chinga2.png


----------



## xAddictionx

Smarby said:


> I would loooove one of your masterpieces please!
> 
> Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: Signature/banner 600 x 200
> Large text: Dougal
> Small text: My pocketful of sunshine
> Pictures: Use which ever ones you want.
> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/BoogieDoogie005.jpg
> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/OctoberCamp004.jpg
> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/lesson019.jpg
> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/OctoberCamp086.jpg
> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/OctoberCamp021.jpg
> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/show250.jpg
> Style #: 4
> Background type(for style 4 only): Blimey, uhm. I don't mind. Whatever flaots your boat.
> Round or square corners: Square please.
> Colours: His colour is deep purple, but it's compeltely up to you. Whatever looks good.
> Theme: Happy.
> Other:
> 
> Thank you very much!!


I know you said style 4, but I did a style 3(I think? lol) for you..








~http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/dougal1.png


----------



## Beau Baby

I am absolutly in love with these pictures!!!

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: desktop? {the larger one, not small and skinny}
Large text: Ben & Watson
Small text: We fly on the wings of angels
Pictures: 
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v351/70/91/1545128986/n1545128986_43118_1246.jpg
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1973/70/91/1545128986/n1545128986_129432_4668.jpg
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1204861332083_1545128986_532910_7309070_n.jpg
http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1121005995752_1545128986_282237_6914362_n.jpg
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1121006115755_1545128986_282240_4564832_n.jpg
http://hphotos-snc1.fbcdn.net/hs258.snc1/10521_1204861452086_1545128986_532913_1609434_n.jpg
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v351/70/91/1545128986/n1545128986_43120_9899.jpg
Style #: 4. 
Background type(for style 4 only): trees
Round or square corners: square
Colors: blues and darker reds
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): happy and loving
Other: These are my 2 horses. Ben is the buckskin, Watson the leaopard. 

Banner/desktop(what size?)/ something else: banner
Large text: Montana
Small text: RIP. My angel
Pictures:
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1241264042128_1545128986_624900_4917629_n.jpg
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1241264082129_1545128986_624901_6363476_n.jpg
Style #: 4
Background type(for style 4 only): clouds
Round or square corners: round
Colors: light blues, goldens, 
Theme (dark, gloomy, happy, girly, etc): happy, angelic like
Other: She died at age 30. my very first horse


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

*Thank you so very much! I will have to make another request later on with the photos from the farm.*


----------



## jumper25

Wow I love your work! I'm assuming you're still really busy so I guess I'll just keep checking back here until you're all caught up and accepting requests again. But nice work!


----------



## xAddictionx

So I think I am going to make a new thread with my stuff in it so I can keep track of everyones stuff.. and then whoever's stuff i didn't get to in this thread can have first go on the next one.


----------



## Smarby

xAddictionx said:


> I know you said style 4, but I did a style 3(I think? lol) for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/My banners/dougal1.png


Woww, thanks very much! It's stunning.


----------

